# Frankixalus jerdonii - a new genus of frogs



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

"Fully grown, the frogs are about as big as a golf ball. Uniquely, they feed mostly on vegetation, rather than insects and larvae." 
Interesting, any other vegetarian amphibians out there?

Scientists ID new genus of tree frogs long thought extinct - Cable ONE


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting, always great news when they find any new or what was thought to be an extinct species. I was surprised when I clicked the link to view the frog, not what I expected to see.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Apparently, these are pictures of frankixalus jerdonii:







Supposedly these guys represent a split in the evolution of tree frogs. Hopefully more information is discovered and released about this species' behavior and habits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

As big as a Golf Ball? I thought i read they grow up to 20 inches in a national Geographic article and that theyre eggfeeders like thumbnails 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Greasy said:


> "Fully grown, the frogs are about as big as a golf ball. Uniquely, they feed mostly on vegetation, rather than insects and larvae."
> Interesting, any other vegetarian amphibians out there?
> 
> Scientists ID new genus of tree frogs long thought extinct - Cable ONE


Here is a link to the scientific publication. 

PLOS ONE: Frankixalus, a New Rhacophorid Genus of Tree Hole Breeding Frogs with Oophagous Tadpoles
I am still reading through it to see what it mentions about the diet. Vegetarian frogs are a rarity!


----------

